# 2nd sample quilt done



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

It's all redrafted now to eliminate seams, except for the corner blocks. They have me stumped at the moment! :stars:

I don't like the colors in this one nearly as well, the design seems to look better with brigher colors.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Oh, I think it's very pretty. And I love the quilting design with hearts and flowers. Perfect for a little girl!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I think it's beautiful!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I do like the colors in the 1st one best BUT this one looks more like an older quilt and many people will LOVE it. The quilting is WONDERFUL...I'm going to look for that pattern in a web site where I think I might take my last "stash" quilt.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Very pretty!!!! You're really a textile artist.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

I think the top is beautiful, but my favorite is the quilting *sigh* sooo pretty.

are you taking tops yet *hope, hope, hope*


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

I think it's lovely!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone!

Yes, I am taking tops now.

All my quilting information can be found here:
http://www.createdbycj.com/longarm-quilting/

And you can download my brochure here:
http://www.createdbycj.com/storage/Brochure.pdf


----------



## AshleyB (Aug 6, 2005)

It looks fantastic CJ! I liked the fabrics in the first one better too, but the quilting in this one really makes it look beautiful.


----------



## agr8day (Sep 14, 2009)

I really love this design!! It looks good in the plain and in the soft prints as well. The person who gets this pink quilt will be thrilled to pieces, it is so lovely. Did you try leaving off the two dark triangles and the light square sticking out into the corner, making the corner a little more plain, but still fitting the design, I think?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh no, I don't want to change the corner, I was just trying to simplify the way it is pieced. It's maded of 16 1 inch patches, several of those are half square triangles!:shocked:



agr8day said:


> I really love this design!! It looks good in the plain and in the soft prints as well. The person who gets this pink quilt will be thrilled to pieces, it is so lovely. Did you try leaving off the two dark triangles and the light square sticking out into the corner, making the corner a little more plain, but still fitting the design, I think?


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

Absolutely GORGEOUS!!


----------



## frugalbunny (Jul 8, 2006)

CJ, Your quilts are gorgeous. And the skill you have with the long arm quilting machine is just unbelievable. Please continue to post your beatifuk work.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Really Nice. Beautiful work.


----------

